# Baby dog AKC agility brags!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

No video to show...but I am going to brag big time about Mr. O and his second AKC agility trial. He showed in Novice JWW and Novice FAST on Saturday and JWW again on Sunday. He was three for three and got first places for all three Q's. He was such a great little boy and even worked on Sunday while a thunderstorm raged outside right before his run. 

There was a photographer there and when she gets the proofs up, I'll post some links to the baby dog in action. 

I do have this pic of Ocean's first AKC Q ribbon - 










Lars may have serious competition here...because that speed Ocean ran at is very comparable to what my freight train usually books at. At least Ocean runs with power steering and brakes. LOL There was one refusal that was totally my fault. I didn't trust him (when I should have) to be where he was going to be when I was going to rear cross...and I got in a bad spot and I had to spin him around. That was a big old R...which I will gladly take the fall for.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cool! Shows how long it's been since I've been around as I didn't even know you had a second dog. 

Was this in Rhode Island? Was just up there this past weekend for a trial and couldn't remember which DFers live in the area and compete.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Congrats to you and your up and comer  Sounds like Lars better watch his back lol


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Way to go O!!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm still learning what everything means, but it sounds very impressive and something you should be very proud of!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratultions!  Way to go!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks!!! We've shown a couple of times in USDAA jumpers and had an AKC weekend last weekend. He had a little bit too much fun! LOL I have to go back to the drawing board a little bit on some foundation stuff...like running with me and not trying run too much ahead of me. We've got a couple of weeks off before we try again at USDAA. 

MissMutt! I was there with the crazy rottie puppy in the blue collar. LOL I'm always at North Smithfield for agility. I'll be there all three days for the paw prints labor day trial. Will you be there?? Ocean is 19 months and we brought him home unexpectedly the winter of 2010.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

MrsBoats said:


> Thanks!!! We've shown a couple of times in USDAA jumpers and had an AKC weekend last weekend. He had a little bit too much fun! LOL I have to go back to the drawing board a little bit on some foundation stuff...like running with me and not trying run too much ahead of me. We've got a couple of weeks off before we try again at USDAA.
> 
> MissMutt! I was there with the crazy rottie puppy in the blue collar. LOL I'm always at North Smithfield for agility. I'll be there all three days for the paw prints labor day trial. Will you be there?? Ocean is 19 months and we brought him home unexpectedly the winter of 2010.


I actually saw quite a few Rotts up there last weekend so maybe I did see Lars or Ocean 

North Smithfield is a really nice site. It was my first venture out of NY/NJ/PA for agility and OMG I am jealous that you guys get to compete in that nice of a site on a regular basis. I won't be back on Labor Day weekend, but definitely think I'll make another trip up next year.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

You're right...there were three! I didn't take Lars that trial...but his brother Levi was running in Masters. The other rottie other than Ocean was a sweet girl named Macy who was in Novice with us.  

When you come back to RI...private message me on here and let me know. We'll have to hook up! 

I'm so spoiled with the soccer places...they just built another one in RI. I won't trial in agility ever again after running at WWIS.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

MrsBoats said:


> You're right...there were three! I didn't take Lars that trial...but his brother Levi was running in Masters. The other rottie other than Ocean was a sweet girl named Macy who was in Novice with us.
> 
> When you come back to RI...private message me on here and let me know. We'll have to hook up!
> 
> I'm so spoiled with the soccer places...they just built another one in RI. I won't trial in agility ever again after running at WWIS.


I definitely will let you know!


----------

